# 2 pole stamp??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so I cant seem to find it, are they doing away with the 2 pole stamp?? and if so when doe's it take effect? can someone share with me where I can find this recent info??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

July 1st I believe....
>>O>>O
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1421-utah-s-fishing-license-changes.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

My 2nd pole permit expired on June 6th, now I just need to wait a few weeks.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Damnit! so I have to buy a stamp for saturday?!!! Damnit!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Damnit! so I have to buy a stamp for saturday?!!! Damnit!


 Only if you feel it's worth it for less than 2 weeks. Won't need it after July 1st.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> My 2nd pole permit expired on June 6th, now I just need to wait a few weeks.


Same as mine, I had to settle for one last week.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Bought mine a month ago and then I find out they are doing away with it. I don't need it , could have waited till july with one pole. If the crooked bastards would have told me I wouldn't have spent the $15.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

My license expired yesterday. I'll just buy a new one, and not use a 2nd pole until July. I mostly use my 2nd pole ice fishing, not so much in the summer.


----------

